# Irritating tan issue



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Does anyone else find that they tan unevenly?

I started using MT2 a week ago so just finishedt he loading phase. Actually I cut it a few days short because I think I am dark enough already. Well, what I mean is my face, belly and back are dark enough. My arms are OK. But my legs are still too pale and my butt still looks like the man in the moon! Do you think this is bacuse those are the parts that have seen the least sun in my life time and therefore will take longer to reach the level of tan I want? Trouble is I don't want my face to be any darker than it is. I guess I can't do anything about it right? Do you think I'll evenout over time? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

haha i started mt2 too .. i ave had 4 shots .. so far .. FACE IS DARK arm ok .. legs white lol but i aven't been on sunbed yet i'll go der tonight .. lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

silly question is this mt2 - melanotan??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> silly question is this mt2 - melanotan??


  yes


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

I took 0.05mg ED for five days and went on sunbed every other day for 4 mins. I'm quite amazed at how dark I've gone so quick... being mixed race probably helps though right :lol: Think I just guna try 0.1-0.2mg per week now with one sunbed session to maintain and home that my butt catches up with the rest of me. Must get my face from me mam and my @rse from my pa :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

TprLG said:


> I took 0.05mg ED for five days and went on sunbed every other day for 4 mins. I'm quite amazed at how dark I've gone so quick... being mixed race probably helps though right :lol: Think I just guna try 0.1-0.2mg per week now with one sunbed session to maintain and home that my butt catches up with the rest of me. Must get my face from me mam and my @rse from my pa :lol: :lol:


pics otherwise .. you could be telling BS lol ..

i know what you mean i aven't even been sun bed 4 shots face is really dark lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah thats what i was thinking taking a towel with me n cover my face .. good idea ..

thanks


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

LMAO maybe I'll wear a balaclava and ski goggles... give the girls a laugh when I step out the booth


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TBH 0.05 is feck all hun. Should really start on .25 then up to .50 for maintenance


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

itch around injection site after you inject .. get.. body temp goes up bit .. face goes red/ darker .,last 5 mins tho .. 1st time were strongest nothing much


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i been mixing 10mg vial with 1 ml BAC .. n inject 10ius on the slin pin .. that gives me 1mg per shot lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

sizar said:


> i been mixing 10mg vial with 1 ml BAC .. n inject 10ius on the slin pin .. that gives me 1mg per shot lol


Thats right for a guy mate.

I'd say, .5mg load per day for a week for a guy then 1mg 1-2 per week to keep it up and .25 then .5 for a female (dependant on size).


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> TBH 0.05 is feck all hun. Should really start on .25 then up to .50 for maintenance


I know 0.05 is feck all but its doing the trick so i don't see a need to increase it. I'm only little after all.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Even slapping on some sun factor before you go under will help. Save the heckling when you walk out all hot and flustered in a ski mask
> 
> Are you getting any sides effects.. Good or bad..?


nope, none what-so-ever.. Although I think i hit a nerve or something on my last injection because it hurt like bugggery whereas couldn't even feel previous jabs


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> I know 0.05 is feck all but its doing the trick so i don't see a need to increase it. I'm only little after all.


Thinking that may make it uneven, I'd up it and see if it evens out, perhaps its not binding evenly as there is not enough?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

17mg in and no tan for el gingero here, just a darker red!! No it's not fake, the 'you could hang your coat of that' hard-ons kinda give it away. did 0.5mg/day for 4 days ( was sickly for a while each day at first), upped to 1mg/day since. Sunbed 4 times now, still no tan. Bottom went red / burned a touch after last session. 2nd bottle nearly finished, going to have to get a 3rd or 4th just to get a tan, if indeed I can get one, which I did doubt was possible as I've never ever had one. Legs still milk bottle white.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Thinking that may make it uneven, I'd up it and see if it evens out, perhaps its not binding evenly as there is not enough?


hmmmm... I wonder... but my butt is a lot closer to the injection site than my face is. Can't say I know enough about the mode of action to know if this makes a difference though :-/


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

BillC said:


> 17mg in and no tan for el gingero here, just a darker red!! No it's not fake, the 'you could hang your coat of that' hard-ons kinda give it away. did 0.5mg/day for 4 days ( was sickly for a while each day at first), upped to 1mg/day since. Sunbed 4 times now, still no tan. Bottom went red / burned a touch after last session. 2nd bottle nearly finished, going to have to get a 3rd or 4th just to get a tan, if indeed I can get one, which I did doubt was possible as I've never ever had one. Legs still milk bottle white.


bummer dude. Hey maybe you're an albino! :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> hmmmm... I wonder... but my butt is a lot closer to the injection site than my face is. Can't say I know enough about the mode of action to know if this makes a difference though :-/


That dont matter hun, it gets in to your blood quick as its water based then goes round your whole body 90 times a minute 

I know you want to go easy on the peptide due to first use etc, but the standard dose is 1mg per 100kgs of bodyweight. I'd assume your around 60? pure guess so .5mg is standard, doing .25mg will be weak but should give better effects. TBH you wont find much on why it doesn't work @ .05mg as I doubt many others will start that low. Meleanin is produced by the body and MT2 stimulates this @ .05 that might not be much more then your body already has, so the effects you see might just be the sunbeds not the MT2?


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> That dont matter hun, it gets in to your blood quick as its water based then goes round your whole body 90 times a minute
> 
> I know you want to go easy on the peptide due to first use etc, but the standard dose is 1mg per 100kgs of bodyweight. I'd assume your around 60? pure guess so .5mg is standard, doing .25mg will be weak but should give better effects. TBH you wont find much on why it doesn't work @ .05mg as I doubt many others will start that low. Meleanin is produced by the body and MT2 stimulates this @ .05 that might not be much more then your body already has, so the effects you see might just be the sunbeds not the MT2?


Cheers buddy.

You know what, maybe I've got it all wrong (do not have a head for numbers at all). What I'm injecting it 5 little bars on a standard insulin syringe which I figured was half the recommended dose of what I should be having?! Good guess BTW I was 63kg at the end of my bulk two weeks ago but dropping steadily now. I started low because I was worrying about feeling sick, but stayed at this dose because it seems to be working.

I'm pretty sure its working because I have used sunbeds before on their own and never got this dark. The only lime I've been this colour is after 2 weeks frying myself in Greece 10 years ago during a heatwave.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> You know what, maybe I've got it all wrong (do not have a head for numbers at all). What I'm injecting it 5 little bars on a standard insulin syringe which I figured was half the recommended dose of what I should be having?! Good guess BTW I was 63kg at the end of my bulk two weeks ago but dropping steadily now. I started low because I was worrying about feeling sick, but stayed at this dose because it seems to be working.
> 
> I'm pretty sure its working because I have used sunbeds before on their own and never got this dark. The only lime I've been this colour is after 2 weeks frying myself in Greece 10 years ago during a heatwave.


Feel free to send me before and after tanning pics :lol:

if its five little bars on the slin pin and your mixing 1ml per 10mg bottle, you are injecting 0.5mg per jab which is cool

are you doing lay down or stand up sundbeds? Lay downs can be patchy, they normally have the face accelerator too which dont help, to be the same all over stand up sunbeds with arms up are the best IME


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol. Roger that Magic. Silly me 

Yeah, only have the stand up ones at my gym and don't really think I'd be @rsed to go elsewhere anyway so just as well!

Well all my pics on here so far are before MT2 so any I post from now on will be after. I'm due to take some soon actually but I'm putting it because I'm so freakin bloated! Bleugh!

Plus I'm in an "muscular endurance" phase of training right now which I HATE! So I'm feeling really demotivated. Endurance sucks @ss but is a must for me so gotta suck it up and get on with it for another 6 weeks before I hit HST again. I SO can't wait!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> Lol. Roger that Magic. Silly me


Form a queue and be gentle :lol:

Ah you'll be ok, training is supposed to be hard or it dont work! Plus you'll have a tan and look the nuts so its all good!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I think there must be something in this, as I've found the same - face and forearms tan better, legs are much slower. The suncream idea on the face is something I have used.

Bill you must have duff stuff mate - weeman is a ginger and has tanned well using MT2.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

when ur on sunbed do you moisturse?

I use cocoa butter before i go on, helps it soak in and tan better!

maybe rub it into the bits that arent tanning?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I think the face arms and neck take a better colour naturaly, probably cause they see the light more.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

My legs and oddly my pecs dont tan as well as the rest of my body on MT2,my torso ends up really dark but pecs noticably lighter.

Also end up with odd little untannable white patch here and there.

BillC mate feel sorry for you mate,it cured my ginge mate i thought for sure it would cure yours,maybe your more of a pureblood ginge than me? :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

weeman said:
 

> it cured my ginge mate


Mine too. :laugh:

Same story here arms face dark. Typical tshirt and shorts tan in my case.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TprLG said:


> I know 0.05 is feck all but its doing the trick so i don't see a need to increase it. I'm only little after all.


0.05mg Wouldn't work at all in 4 jabs, I think you have your measurements messed up.

Legs will tan but need natural sunlight to work the best. Face will alays be the darkest as MT2 makes u very sensitive to sunlight so your face will tan with normal daylight even if its winter and cloudy it makes a big difference! wait til you actually spend a full day sunbathing with MT2 in you then i'm sure the legs will catch some colour.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> when ur on sunbed do you moisturse?
> 
> I use cocoa butter before i go on, helps it soak in and tan better!
> 
> maybe rub it into the bits that arent tanning?


yes mate, I use one of those aussie gold pre tanning gel accelerators and aftersun afterwards and baby oil when I get out of the shower. I'm like Velvet tiolet tissue me... soft soft soft :lol:

I reckon its just because my legs and @rse have seen the least sun in my lifetime. They were probably whiter to begin with and I just never paid attention!? I'm hoping they'll just catch up eventually.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

DB said:


> 0.05mg Wouldn't work at all in 4 jabs, I think you have your measurements messed up.
> 
> Legs will tan but need natural sunlight to work the best. Face will alays be the darkest as MT2 makes u very sensitive to sunlight so your face will tan with normal daylight even if its winter and cloudy it makes a big difference! wait til you actually spend a full day sunbathing with MT2 in you then i'm sure the legs will catch some colour.


Yeah, I got my measurements wrong... I have been taking half the recommended dose of 0.1mg. So still low, but enough to work.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TprLG said:


> Yeah, I got my measurements wrong... I have been taking half the recommended dose of 0.1mg. So still low, but enough to work.


So out of every 10mg bottle you're getting 100 jabs??


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

TprLG said:


> yes mate, I use one of those aussie gold pre tanning gel accelerators and aftersun afterwards and baby oil when I get out of the shower. I'm like Velvet tiolet tissue me... soft soft soft :lol:
> 
> I reckon its just because my legs and @rse have seen the least sun in my lifetime. They were probably whiter to begin with and I just never paid attention!? I'm hoping they'll just catch up eventually.


haha should of known!!

im well naive, when I started using it i was well giddy haha, like a new discovery!!

I have issues with my skin, seems to be really sensitive, sometimes its alright and sometimes its really annoying and i cant use many moisturisers because i have bad reactions!!

heard HGH makes your skin better so i need to get my ass on that haha!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

DB said:


> So out of every 10mg bottle you're getting 100 jabs??


OMG. I think I keep putting my decimals in the wrong place! I would get 20 jabs per bottle I think. So each jab is 5 little marks on the syringe. So what is that 0.5mg?! :blink:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> haha should of known!!
> 
> im well naive, when I started using it i was well giddy haha, like a new discovery!!
> 
> ...


Oh snap. I am so allergic to so many things. Weirdly, I can use highly purfumed creams and other crap but its the useful stuff my skin wont tolerate like E45, savlon and SUNSCREEN!!! WTF! Thats partly why I started with MT2 because I am off to Cyrpus for two weeks at the end of August, the first week will be on a firing range so outdoors all day and without sunscreen OR a tan I'd be a total lobster! Not pretty!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TprLG said:


> OMG. I think I keep putting my decimals in the wrong place! I would get 20 jabs per bottle I think. So each jab is 5 little marks on the syringe. So what is that 0.5mg?! :blink:


LOL That's more like it!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'm pale now, look at my pale forearm in avi:lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Well pics not showing , I sort of getting there, freckles aren't darkening yet gowing browner (very very freckly armed) so in the them of pale forearms... ow and a puppy pic for sympathy reps ( p1ssing machine it is). Ow and yes you can see its ribs, [email protected] who we got it off were only feeding it twice a day and was malnurished, behind on its jabs and had worms Grrrr.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Grrr [email protected] I've hurt myself tonight injecting MT2. I think I need to change the injecting site. Does anyone else inject in different places on the body??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

TprLG said:


> yes mate, I use one of those aussie gold pre tanning gel accelerators and aftersun afterwards and baby oil when I get out of the shower. I'm like Velvet tiolet tissue me... soft soft soft :lol:
> 
> I reckon its just because my legs and @rse have seen the least sun in my lifetime. They were probably whiter to begin with and I just never paid attention!? I'm hoping they'll just catch up eventually.


Spot on with the legs n ar5e comment, bear in mind that tanning is a defense mechanism... Liken it to training if you will, cause damage and damage repairs causing muscular growth (or in the UV case a tan)

now imagine you had been a bit of a bicep boy for a while and had always trained only your upper body, you take a layoff and then decide to train properly and boom the chest n arms grow like fvck while the legs catch up slowly lagging behind (muscle memory)

bit of a long winded explanation but if you swap training, fibre damage and hypertrophy for UV, melanin and tanning I'll hopefull be able to finish this post in a sensical manner :lol:

diet head sucks!

Oh and for anyone that's dieting there are studies available showing that mt2 is a decent appetite suppresant and has localized fat loss properties, bonus


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

StephenC said:


> Oh and for anyone that's dieting there are studies available showing that mt2 is a decent appetite suppresant and has localized fat loss properties, bonus


Well thats good to know. Lets hope it has that effect on my stubourn @rse thighs :laugh: One can hope!


----------

